# new Rack



## offdagrid (May 18, 2014)

I have made so much wine lately I needed to make some thing to put them in
first of 2


----------



## jojabri (May 18, 2014)

Very nice! Care to share building instructions?


----------



## offdagrid (May 20, 2014)

There is no real building instructions, I just made it up as went, its 40" 
high 27" wide 7 1/2" deep and the center is fiberboard the holes cut with a circle cutter.
and put together with glue and dowels.


----------



## JohnT (May 20, 2014)

VERY nice!


----------



## ffemt128 (May 20, 2014)

Definately a nice rack.


----------



## Norske (May 20, 2014)

very clever and very nice!


----------

